# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Configuration IIS7.5 Authentification Certificat Client

## MdoDev

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp une application cliente en C# .NET et configur IIS 7.5 pour raliser une authentification par certificat client.
Seulement j'ai systmatiquement une erreur 401 et je ne sais pas comment analyser mon problme pour pouvoir le rsoudre.

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment activer les traces sur le serveur IIS pour analyser les donnes envoyes par le client ?

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer si la procdure ci-dessous est valide ?

1) J'ai cr une application avec un binding HTTPS et un certificat SSL sign.
2) J'ai ajout le rle IIS Client Certificate Mapping Authentication
3) J'ai dsactiv l'authentification Anonymous, ASP.NET Impersonation, Forms Authentification
4) J'ai activ le SSL : "Require SSL" et client certificates = Accept
5) J'ai paramtr via "configuraiton Editor" system.webServer/security/authentication/iisClientCertificateMappingAuthentication
enabled = TrueoneToOneCertificateMappingsEnabled = TrueoneToOneMappings avec le certificat "MIIC+TCCA......uw1jfIJJfXw" base 64 exporter via certmgr.msc depuis mon compte administrateur; et pour les tests j'ai paramtr le compte administrateur dans les champs userName et password; il est galement enabled=True

Je me suis bas sur les tutoriels suivant :
http://www.iis.net/ConfigReference/s...Authenticationhttp://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/478/c...cate-mappings/

Toutefois j'ai systmatiquement un refus.




> System.Net.WebException: The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized. at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall) at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke(String methodName, Object[] parameters) at localhost.Service.outgoingTransaction(OutgoingTransactionRqstInfo req) at App_Pages_OutgoingTransaction.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)


J'ai ouvert un ticket sur la partie cliente :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...t/#post6347002

Merci de votre retour.

----------


## MdoDev

J'ai activ les traces sur le client, il semble y avoir une tentative d'change qui se solve par un chec.


```

```

----------


## JML19

bonjour

Regarde (ICI) sur ce site si tu n'as pas ce problme de scurit.

----------


## MdoDev

Bonjour,

Merci de votre rponse.
J'ai utilis un compte administrateur et j'ai vrifi qu'il avait les droits :
ACL sur le rpertoiredans IIS Manager permissionsen utilisant le compte comme compte d'impersonnation




> bonjour
> 
> Regarde (ICI) sur ce site si tu n'as pas ce problme de scurit.

----------


## MdoDev

Comment activer les traces sur le serveur ou o trouver des traces de la ngociation de connexion qui soit assez haut niveau pour tre comprhensible (certificat invalide, compte utilisateur non autoris...) ?

Dans une configuration onetoone ou manytoone, pouvez-vous me dire si le compte utilisateur dfinit par userName et password est un compte windows et non IIS ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## JML19

Regarde ce que j'ai traduit, il semble qu'il y ai une association au compte utilisateur Windows.

C'est une traduction automatique je ne suis pas fort en anglais.

Source du message 

You can authenticate users who log on with a client certificate by creating mappings, which relate the certificate information to a Windows user account. After you create and enable a certificate mapping, each time a user logs on with a client certificate, your Web server automatically associates that user with the appropriate Windows user account. This way, you can automatically authenticate users who log on with client certificates, without requiring the use of other supported authentication methods such as Basic, Digest, or Integrated Windows authentication. There are three ways to map client certificates: Directory Service (DS) mapping, one-to-one mapping, and many-to-one mapping.

Vous pouvez authentifier les utilisateurs qui se connectent avec un certificat de client en crant des cartographies, qui rapprochent les informations de certificat  un compte d'utilisateur de Fentres. 

Aprs que vous crez et permettez une cartographie de certificat, chaque fois un utilisateur se connecte avec un certificat de client, votre serveur Web associe automatiquement cet utilisateur avec le compte d'utilisateur de Fentres appropri. 

Cette voie, vous pouvez automatiquement authentifier les utilisateurs qui se connectent avec des certificats de client, sans exiger l'utilisation d'autres mthodes supportes d'identification comme de Base, le Sommaire, ou l'authentification de Fentres Intgre. 

Il y a trois faons de dresser la carte de certificats de client : Service d'Annuaire (DS) cartographie, cartographie seul  seul et cartographie "plusieurs  un".

----------


## MdoDev

> Il y a trois faons de dresser la carte de certificats de client : Service d'Annuaire (DS) cartographie, cartographie seul  seul et cartographie "plusieurs  un".


Bonjour,

Je vous remercie de votre aide. Ces 3 mthodes sont bien identifies.
il s'agit du clientCertificateMappingAuthentication (connect avec l'AD) et iisClientCertificateMappingAuthentication (one to one ou many to one).

Je souhaite utiliser la mthode iisClientCertificateMappingAuthentication.
Je n'arrive pas  faire fonctionner le one to one ou le many to one.
Mais je ne trouve pas l'origine de mon erreur car je n'ai jamais implment une solution avec certificat client. En consquence, je ne sais pas si le pb vient du serveur, du client ou du certificat que j'utilise  ::cry::

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

As-tu regard le site de microsoft

----------


## MdoDev

> Bonjour
> 
> As-tu regard le site de microsoft


Ce lien correspond plus  l'utilisation de certificat SSL pour le cryptage des donnes en mode SSL. *Ce que je souhaite paramtrer c'est l'authentification par certificat.*
http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/l...79(WS.10).aspx

Les meilleurs sources, que j'ai trouv sur ce sujet pour IIS7.5, sont dans mon premier post.

Merci.

----------

